# Becoming a Trainer in Canada?



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Are there any Canadian-Trainers here that can give me some advice about becoming a trainer? There does not seem to be any specific designation for dog trainers, but a lot of different schools offering courses.

Technically speaking can't anyone can "claim" to be a dog trainer, or dog behaviouralist? -I guess it is an honesty thing? I do feel having some type of certification does give one more merit and trust. - and the learning definitely won't hurt you either .

Certification Council for Personal Dog Trainers (CCPDT) is what I found so far. It seems to be more of a test, like you go for your drivers licence. Knowledge (written test), followed by a skills test, both with requirements of knowledge and hands-on training. So, do you just read as many books as you can (Which I am currently doing. And they have a list of recommended material on the site), and then take the test? Pass, and you are a certified Dog Trainer?

Is it worth enrolling in classes through a 'Dog Training School', considering it can cost a few thousand dollars? Has anyone gone this route, and how did you enjoy it? Were you happy with your decision?

I guess the way people used to do it was by having a mentor, which seems increasingly difficult these days. (I am currently trying this method also. And no, I don't just say "hey you, will your mentor me." haha)

Would love to hear from some of you who have gone through, or are currently completing the process towards being a Trainer.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan Thi said:


> Are there any Canadian-Trainers here that can give me some advice about becoming a trainer? There does not seem to be any specific designation for dog trainers, but a lot of different schools offering courses.
> 
> Technically speaking can't anyone can "claim" to be a dog trainer, or dog behaviouralist? -I guess it is an honesty thing? I do feel having some type of certification does give one more merit and trust. - and the learning definitely won't hurt you either .
> 
> ...


What gives you credibility is to show up with a dog that can do what you train and do it very well and then go get out another one you trained and demo it too not a piece of paper that cost you 5 grand.... Thats not what gets people attention. A piece of paper on the wall in a dollar store frame means squat IMO...I have seen way to many people who went and paid for the certificate and couldnt train a dog and still cant train a dog. Word of mouth is the most powerful tool you have in dog training. . You want to train dogs? train up a couple of dogs .... bring them up to the pet store on a nice day ... set up in the parking lot and do a little routine with your dogs and if you are getting her done. Before days end you will have dogs to train. I wish you the best of luck in your new venture


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What Brian said. 

Read books, attend seminars, take classes. Is there a specific field you want to train in? Pets? Problem dogs? Scent work? Protection Work? Sport training - agility, flyball? Competition obedience? Selling trained dogs? 

Work on your people skills. If you don't have the owners on side, all the dog training ability you have goes nowhere. 

I bet Rick will have some good advice.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I highly recommend offering your services free to the pounds in the area. Go pick dogs that have behavioral problems and fix them ... go back and get another ..... dont get the easy ones get the ones that have some issues going on. I learned way more doing that than just working with shepherds ... I also suggest varying the types of training you do. I myself tend to get stuck in doing the same thing with the same kinds of dogs. Its great but not as much variance as you see with different breeds and styles of dogs. Train dogs at first that have no food drive and no motivation to do anything. Most people can take a crack head dog and get him to do some behaviours with some tidbits of food. Get the slug door stop mixed breed or whatever that eats the neighbors cats to do that LOL ...when you can get them to do things NOW you are training!


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

I have met many good trainers coming out of Tarheel K9 and Tom Rose school, if you don't want to go to school, I would go to a seminar from Bart Belon, Ivan Balabanov, Michael Ellis. FWIW, to get a certification from Tom Rose school, Shutzhund/IPO is a requirement to pass some courses, so it is not just a piece of paper, you have to title your dog, and yes some might say that IPO is not a good test for dogs, but to me it is a good test for handlers and if you can title a dog in IPO, you are at least a decent trainer.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Khoi Pham said:


> and yes some might say that IPO is not a good test for dogs, but to me it is a good test for handlers and if you can title a dog in IPO, you are at least a decent trainer.


You bet!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Pretty much everything a trainer learned is from someone else. Like mentioned above...go to seminars, read as much as you can and, watch every dog team work. You can't become a decent trainer without putting your time in. Even then, it takes a certain person to be good at it. I've been doing it for 20 years professionally and even today I wouldn't call myself a "Master Trainer" like a few 20 somethings I've met who went to a trainer school.​


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> Pretty much everything a trainer learned is from someone else. Like mentioned above...go to seminars, read as much as you can and, watch every dog team work. You can't become a decent trainer without putting your time in. Even then, it takes a certain person to be good at it. I've been doing it for 20 years professionally and even today I wouldn't call myself a "Master Trainer" like a few 20 somethings I've met who went to a trainer school.​



I have in that neighborhood or more and Im far from what I consider a master trainer. Not even close. But I do aspire to that someday. Its easy to say that after that long we should know everything but its just to dynamic of a process I think to ever make that claim. Then add in working with highly volatile dogs (in some cases) and the water gets murkier and murkier as you get in deeper. I have been around a few I consider that good. I watched everything they did and do too.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Good advice, I appreciate it. 

@Leslie; Right now I would really like to help new dog owners get their puppies settled into their homes. I know it can be quite the challenge for those who have never owned a pet before, and I know I have the skills to teach that basic groundwork, obedience and puppy house training to the dog, but more important to the handler/client. (I have seen puppy training programs at some of the major retail pet stores, and I feel they far over price the classes, and do not teach/relay enough information to the new pet owners.)

Longterm, Probably IPO/Schutzhund training, and maybe even rehabbing troubled dogs, so like an animal behaviourist, would be interesting. Although, I am new to the world of IPO, and I would first like to learn the sport as a student, and see how far I can take my dog in it. Before even considering anyone else's dog in this area, I have got a lot to learn in this department.

What I was considering was offering New Pet Owners free training sessions in exchange for a written, or video review, or something along that line. 

Or would I be better off taking that time to do a course at an online dog training school, then attempting CCPDT Certification? In this case, I feel it is more of a $2-5000 piece of paper - as most degrees from schools generally are.... (Not to be confused with a paper that is titling your dog.) It is not really until you apply that knowledge in the real world, that you start to go somewhere. Then it is not much different from being partially self-taught through books and partially through hands-on-work, than it is to take a class for similar information. I feel the latter would come out behind, since they would lack that hands on experience people who take the first route would already have.

The other thing I was thinking was simply, offering trainers a hand for free, to get hands on training, and a good source of information, while also being helpful to the trainer. I did talk to some people who said they could use a hand (also they are fairly new to the business themselves.)

In the mean time, I continue to read books, and not just watch- but study videos. Also, the way I see it is, I don't think very many people who are truly "Masters" at what they do, are so humble as to calling themselves masters. I feel that comes from others insight of an individual based on that individual's success.


----------



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

Dan Thi said:


> Good advice, I appreciate it.
> 
> @Leslie; Right now I would really like to help new dog owners get their puppies settled into their homes. I know it can be quite the challenge for those who have never owned a pet before, and I know I have the skills to teach that basic groundwork, obedience and puppy house training to the dog, but more important to the handler/client. (I have seen puppy training programs at some of the major retail pet stores, and I feel they far over price the classes, and do not teach/relay enough information to the new pet owners.)
> 
> ...


I'm in a similar boat. I'm working my first dog and adding a second very soon. I go to a trainer that is extremely accomplished in IPO. Online training like any schooling is limited. You can read all day, but what experience do you gain? I'm not sure what's offered in Canada, but there are schools in the US. However, they aren't cheap. Best idea for me is to immerse myself. Im looking into getting into a boarding kennel to gain experience.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeremy, I don't remember if or where you said you are located but for Dan, providing you have an interest in IPO consider checking out Lance Collins. I believe that he still offers his work weeks/seminars. Myself and others I know have found both to be a good investment of time.

Link to some of his articles: http://siriusdog.com/article/author/Lance+Collins

Link to the club he is affiliated with: http://www.wcgssc.com/members.php

If you manage to make contact with Lance just make sure you have your head on straight. He's an IPO guy through and through and pretty much all business. My experiences with him were favorable and quite memorable.


----------



## Jeremy White (Sep 23, 2016)

Nicole Stark said:


> Jeremy, I don't remember if or where you said you are located but for Dan, providing you have an interest in IPO consider checking out Lance Collins. I believe that he still offers his work weeks/seminars. Myself and others I know have found both to be a good investment of time.
> 
> Link to some of his articles: http://siriusdog.com/article/author/Lance+Collins
> 
> ...


I'm in upstate NY by lake Ontario


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan Thi said:


> Good advice, I appreciate it.
> 
> @Leslie; Right now I would really like to help new dog owners get their puppies settled into their homes. I know it can be quite the challenge for those who have never owned a pet before, and I know I have the skills to teach that basic groundwork, obedience and puppy house training to the dog, but more important to the handler/client. (I have seen puppy training programs at some of the major retail pet stores, and I feel they far over price the classes, and do not teach/relay enough information to the new pet owners.)
> 
> ...


Dan you might want to go to the nearest K9 unit and visit with the guys there. They may let you come join in with them if nothing else its great to go and sit and watch. You find guys doing that that also enjoy sch and the other sports too.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

You can always throw an ad up on kijiji and see if you get any takers. 

In the meantime, keep training your own dog. Offer to help your friends with their dogs. 

If you want a project, foster a dog for a rescue. Most of the dogs I've fostered have been nice, ordinary dogs who just haven't had much training. If you could take a bouncy, out of control, young dog and show off some snappy obedience a few months later, not only do you get a chance to polish your skills with different dogs, but you also give a dog a better chance of being adopted and can feel good about helping the rescue and saving dogs.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dan Thi said:


> The other thing I was thinking was simply, offering trainers a hand for free, to get hands on training, and a good source of information, while also being helpful to the trainer. I did talk to some people who said they could use a hand (also they are fairly new to the business themselves.)


 Before investing time assisting someone else on your dime, make sure they are someone that is considered good at what they do and can verbally describe their methods and the reasons why they do certain things. The only thing two trainers can agree on is what the 3rd trainer is doing wrong so it's not an easy choice on who to trust, especially if you're new at it. Word of mouth is key here so ask around about the person you want to help. Use tact when asking around and be sure to let it be known you want brutal honesty....honesty that you'll keep in confidence. Lots of K9 folks will not say anything negative about another because they don't want to be trash talked either. It's a dance.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm from Ontario, Canada, but thanks for the reference Nicole.

That's a good point Howard, one can be a good trainer but not a good teacher..that would not be very helpful. (My quote was supposed to say although instead of also*, implying iffiness about it.) It would be much more worth it to be around experienced individuals, although probably more difficult to get into.

That's a good idea to! I will look into some k9 places. (To be clear by k9, do you mean actual police dog trainers?)

There is actually an IPO event two weeks from now, about two-three hours away from me. (found out through a Schutzhund Club organization.) I may try to go, it should be a really nice opportunity to meet people.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

K9 Trainers=any dog trainer.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Dan Thi said:


> I'm from Ontario, Canada, but thanks for the reference Nicole.
> 
> That's a good point Howard, one can be a good trainer but not a good teacher..that would not be very helpful. (My quote was supposed to say although instead of also*, implying iffiness about it.) It would be much more worth it to be around experienced individuals, although probably more difficult to get into.
> 
> ...


I intermix the use of canine and K9 ... like Howard says it means all of them lol 
Dan the way I originally got into training was there was nobody in the area that worked with these kinds of dogs other than the law enforcement and military. Luckily I live right next to an air base. I took my rottweiler puppy and went down to the police station and asked for the person in charge of the unit. He came out and greeted me and liked my pup. We started talking and he said "just come out wednesday and we will be training and that allowed me the opportunity to get to know some of the guys/gals and others in the area that were handlers and trainers. I wound up as an apprentice with a trainer and the rest as they say is history. Im still traveling the same path and still trying to figure it all out. Is your main goal as of now to compete in schutzhund?


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Ahh okay, that is what I figured... there are a few training places/companies that use the k9 abbreviation in their names, but that doesn't necessarily imply K9 in the police sense, okay :razz:.

Thats really neat Brian, pretty much what I currently seek. To answer your question, I look at it in two different ways, a personal/hobby goal, and a business/career opportunity/goal. Schutzhund with my puppy being the first, and being a dog trainer/behaviourist the latter.

I think the best thing for me right now would be to get into a Schutzhund Club first and foremost. I see Schutzhund as an advanced form of basic domestic-pet obedience, meaning learning Schutzhund would probably give me better tools to train and understand dogs in general.
That does not mean I am not still searching for a "mentor".


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We have regular visitors to our Wednesday in service training. It's good PR for the department. Just don't go bragging that you train with such and such agency. It will get you uninvited in a hurry if you offend someone and they complain.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

That's actually nice. Do you guys also host "events" or competitions, if you are in the right place (business wise), they can be a great way to further get yourselves out there, and great awareness and P.R.
...sounds like opportunities are out there, I just Need to Search Harder!

Thanks for the the tip. (About bragging.)
Thankfully, I can't be charmed by someone else's 'Ooo's and wows', I don't really care about what others think, I focus on myself. (Not that I don't care about others feelings (I DO, strangely quite strongly), but I don't buy fancy things to "show off to others" - where others would think, wow he must be rich or smart because he has _____. Or the opposite... Oh that guy __(enter smug remark)__, because he does __(enter activity normal people do not consider normal)__. I do not *need* someone else's praise or acceptance, Just my own. This is something much easier said than done. 

(Again 'others praise and accceptance' is a General Term. If I am working with a life coach, trainer, vocal teacher, soccer trainer, of course their HONEST Opinion matters.)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dan Thi said:


> That's actually nice. Do you guys also host "events" or competitions, if you are in the right place (business wise), they can be a great way to further get yourselves out there, and great awareness and P.R.
> ...sounds like opportunities are out there, I just Need to Search Harder!
> 
> Thanks for the the tip. (About bragging.)
> ...


I appreciate reading that. I think the same way and as with anything, it gets easier when you keep things simple.

I wanted to mention something about a trail or event you were considering attending to check out. Just in case you don't know, not all club members trial on the day of trial but for those who do, they often show up with a game ready mentality and can become understandably hyper focused . 

For some this can be off putting as it's easy to internalize it as anything other than what it is. One key thing the book 'The Four Agreements' has taught me is that rarely is anything specifically about you, in particular - situations which most are inclined to take personally.

Anyway, you sound very grounded and after reading what you wrote I don't expect you will have any trouble visiting a club on trial day or seeking out other opportunities to work with others. Good luck.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Dan....
you started with "Are there any Canadian-Trainers here that can give me some advice about becoming a trainer?"

i'm not a Canadian Trainer
are you serious about becoming a trainer ?
if so, i'll be glad to post a long dump on my experiences and advice

all i ask is to cut/paste anything from my response you want to discuss in more detail or do not agree with 
- fair enuff ?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Dan Thi said:


> I'm from Ontario, Canada, but thanks for the reference Nicole.
> 
> There is actually an IPO event two weeks from now, about two-three hours away from me. (found out through a Schutzhund Club organization.) I may try to go, it should be a really nice opportunity to meet people.


I'm guessing you've already found the GSSCC website? 
http://www.gsscc.ca/schedule-of-events.aspx

Trail season is just starting, so lots of events coming up. Not sure where you are in Ontario, but the Nationals are in Ottawa this year.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Nicole, I like the thought process. Thanks for mentioning that book, it sounds like something I'd be interested in. (I got the Four Agreements Audio Book, so I'll be listening to that once I'm done with the Cesar Millan Audio book I'm listening to right now. (I <3 audio books, you can practically do anything while listening to them and gain the knowledge of a book .)

Leslie, I'm a Torontonian . Yes, I bookmarked that site, there are numerous trials coming up which is great! They all are a bit of a drive, but I'll pick a few to try to attend.

Rick, good point .... I should have broken my original post into two sections (and not limited it to any specific region.); The actual process of becoming a Trainer in Canada, and Knowledge/Experiences/Advice from any Trainers towards taking that path.

Even in my teens, working with and training dogs was something I had a strong interest for. (I'd see GSD's in my neighbourhood, leash-free heeling beside their owner, and I'd think wow, that is what I want with my puppy.... although the leash free part in an area you have no control over is not a great idea imo.) At that time, I did not quite have the knowledge of dog training or understanding of how the industry worked, and had been going through a real difficult situation. Now that I've finally climbed out of that hole, I am focused and ready!

[Side story: -An interesting experience I had in my Teens; I was at a dog park (I would not go to dog-parks with the knowledge I now have.) My parents were talking with this lady (She had her Labrador at the park). I was following behind our pup. Well, the Lab approached me, I showed him the back of my hand to smell and he came closer, so I pet him on his side, and he left. He came back a second time and I did the exact same meet-and-greet, then he left again. He came back a third time, but as he approached me he got tense and started barking at me. I stood there tall but calm, hoping he would either stop or his owner would come get him quickly haha. This really peaked my interest about dog's behaviour/psychology.]

Rick, I would very much appreciate if you were to post your history, advice, and experiences for me to look over, study and ask questions about.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not far away in Hamilton. Most of the clubs are north and east of Toronto, but you are lucky to have a few to choose from. If you are interested, it's worth it to visit and ask about training, and see if any are a good fit for you and your dog.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

(It says I'm bumping an old thread... it's been that long since I created this?!? :-o. Either way still the same topic so I kept it in this thread.)

So I've been giving this a lot of thought, and seriously considering full out pursuing this... All the way. I want to cover everything from basic to advanced obedience, tracking+hard surface, protection+decoy+sports. I've been searching possible "schools" who teach this - Ideally a good+reputable school in Toronto or even Canada would be optimal but options here seem limited. I would be willing to travel and complete a "full immersion" program. (i.e.: live there and do a full 4-6month program)

So if you guys know of any highly regarded schools, or maybe you know a protection sports trainer/ psa / IPO person you could ask what route they took to get there, I'd really appreciate it. (This is part of what I am currently researching.)

Some of the places I am currently researching include;
-> Highland Canine School for dog Trainers - They seem pretty good and have a complete curriculum.
-> Tarheel Canine Training - I really, really like their complete program and they have a vast history of experience (police k9, military, government) that makes it much more appealing.
-> Tom Rose School - Also looks like a rather good choice.
-> Starmark Academy - Also looks like a fair option, although they seem more "institutionalized" than some of the other above schools. (Which is personally don't find more appealing.)
-> Michael Ellis School for Dog Trainers - Does not seem as formal in the sense of a "curriculum for certification", but there is a very intensive curriculum, and who wouldn't want to train with Ellis?!
-> Olympus K9 - They're local and fairly priced, they also say they work with police k9's. Their course seems to be shorter than most, but they claim is if very information intensive.

If anyone knows/can recommend any other reputable training academy's/ schools I can check out and research, that'd be great!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if you can ask these schools where their applicants have found work at? And see if they have a list of references you could call to see if that person felt they were getting the education they thought they were getting.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

^That is a really good idea, I will try to see if they would be open to that. Transparency is very important imo. (I've read some stuff about certain schools not providing nearly half as much as they should.).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm 25 - 30 mins from the Tom Rose school just outside St. Louis but if I had the money I would for sure go to The Michael Ellis School in California.......even at a couple months shy of 72. :-o :lol:


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm 25 - 30 mins from the Tom Rose school just outside St. Louis but if I had the money I would for sure go to The Michael Ellis School in California.......even at a couple months shy of 72. :-o :lol:


I don't know Bob, I have to disagree with you on this, everything on Michael is almost a copy of Ivan, which Ivan has taught way long before, Michael is a better marketer and so everyone knows Michael and have no idea who Ivan is. I have also met many trainers graduated from Tom Rose school and they were all excellent trainers, I believe at Tom Rose school, to get a master degree, you have to title a dog to SCH3 or something like that. To me that is proof there if you can really train a dog or not.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I attended a seminar on decoy work with Mr. Bradshaw owner of Tarheel kennels hosted by Ft. Rucker, Al shortly before I retired. If this 3 day event was anything like the school he is offering, you can't go wrong. His assistants were great as well, former MWD and civilian police K-9 handlers.

I am a retired PSD handler/ trainer with 38 years experience and he taught me quite a few new things about quarry work. In addition he showed me a great alternative method of teaching the stand off I had never seen applied before!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> I don't know Bob, I have to disagree with you on this, everything on Michael is almost a copy of Ivan, which Ivan has taught way long before, Michael is a better marketer and so everyone knows Michael and have no idea who Ivan is. I have also met many trainers graduated from Tom Rose school and they were all excellent trainers, I believe at Tom Rose school, to get a master degree, you have to title a dog to SCH3 or something like that. To me that is proof there if you can really train a dog or not.



I do think that any individual with the right desire and mindset can go anywhere and learn.

Yes, Ellis is very similar to Ivan but I think Ellis's ability to get across the how and why is far better.

I've never made it to a Ellis seminar but I have been to one of Ivans. Not impressed. 

Flinks was much better at seminars.

The Sch club I belonged to we had one member that was a TR graduate. 

One of the reasons she came to trane with us is that TR methods only glanced over marker training.

She now has her own training classes and the foundation is operant conditioning and marker training.

She also struck me as a natural dog person. 

That's always been a HUGE factor for me in watching a dog trainer.

I competed in AKC obedience against TR students and didn't like the defeated attitude of the dogs they brought..and they never beat me. 

For the most part it was all aversion training with the e-collars and you could see it even in a couple of their trainers. Do or die!

Yes, they do have to title dogs and many of those dogs came from the pound so kudos for that.

All JMHO of course. :grin: :wink:


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

I've watched some of Ivan's and Flink's work, and there is no question as to their expertise and skill level. But a good trainer is not always a good teacher. (I haven't seen either of them directing a seminar or teaching, but I believe they host seminars. Schooling not so much.)

I was looking at Ivan's site and it seems as though he had some kind of "school", but his website no longer opens that, so maybe he has discontinued that branch of work? I still contacted him anyways lol.

The thing I really love about Ellis, is not only his experience, but his teaching ability. I've watched a lot of his videos, and he explains things so very well (descriptive ey ), and even when he's training people who keep doing very simple-silly things over and over again, he stays level minded and continues to help them through it. I also believe Ellis is one of the few who openly states you can ask him for student references.
......The bad, it's Expensive no doubt! (compared to some other schools.)

The other things I'm noticing is a lot of schools Advertise that their course covers Protection, Schutzhund, Mondo, etc. and then when you read their detailed course description, it only does an "introductory theoretical look at what each sport entails", and is not actually going into teaching the mechanics or psychology behind them. The few schools I listed however, I believe cover the full "A-to-Z".

I want to title attain an IPO3 Title with my pup, but also want to be able to expand on that learning for more realistic life-scenarios. Although I think this is me thinking way to far ahead. I was watching this movie last week and it was rather interesting! K9 Guardians Movie - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wtPxPn4Cn8


And finally, my overall thought is this - pricing seems to range from roughly $8500 to $20,000. If I'm willing to fly out somewhere, then it seems to make more sense to incur the extra expenses now, and immerse in the full complete learning experience. (theres a bit difference between 7K and 20K, but I mean if I was going to spend $14K at X, I might as well spend 20K at Ellis/Tarheel/TomR.) ....18k-USD = 23k-CDN.... Not cheap, but I figure it would put me on the right road for the career that truly interests me. (most people spend $30k+ in university anyways, for a job they don't even really want.) 
And yes, I am currently a university student, and don't exactly have $20k cash, so there would be some loaning involved.

@Khoi Pham - I really like that aspect of having to title your own dog to graduate. Not only does it prove and reinforce your learning, but you also leave with a "Demo" dog who can help you market yourself (If you are training your own dog).

@Phil Dodson - What got you into police K-9 work, and how did you get started with that? (If you do not mind sharing of course!)

(*I did not find much threads like this one, so maybe down the road someone in the same position as me can find this thread useful.*)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What about attending a few seminars closer to home? 

Also might want to check out what Mike Suttle has to offer at Logan Haus. 

Not a comprehensive "become a dog trainer" course, but you'll probably learn a lot. I'd love the chance to attend one of his courses. 

http://www.loganhauskennels.com/5_day_canine_trainers_course

or http://www.loganhauskennels.com/3_day_puppy_imprinting_course

The puppy imprinting course may be a good kickstart with your own pup.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree that a good trainer isn't always a good teacher. 

I've seen that in much more areas then dog training. 

There are also trainers out there that have never titled a dog.

A seminar with Mike Suttle would definitely be something I could possible do.

His work is excellent and VERY up to date on methods.

NO that doesn't mean I think old or traditional methods are necessarily out dated because I did it for yrs and had some excellent results.

I just feel that the past 12- 13 yrs with marker training have been HUGE for me. 

I think anyone that has trained beyond 1-2 dog will find the balance between the two that is right for whatever dog you work next.......and that can vary considerably! :-D :wink:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I really don't know why I chose L/E or K-9. I guess it was a calling.

I volunteered for sentry dog school in 1978 as an Army MP. I then was selected for patrol dog school in 1980 as sentry dogs were now completely phased out. I next attended narc school, then the MWD supervisors course. Finally I attended Explosive detection dog school. 

In addition I was a kennelmaster over a 12 dog unit. In Germany I was a trainer for an 8 dog kennel. I was also able to attend training with the local poizei both of my tours who really gave me some great insight into training PSDs with some things I still use in training dogs today. I trained at a lot of local schutzhund clubs as well and introduced the local polizei to off lead tracking which I had learned while stationed in Washington State my home state, they didn't like it however!. In all I was in the MWD program my last 18 1/2 years of my 20 year career. 

Upon my retirement I was immediately hired by a local sheriffs department here in Al. to work my shepherd as a patrol dog and become the trainer for all dogs currently in the county as well as obtain prospects and train basic courses in patrol and narc. I did this until my retirement after 20 years.

I now train and advise local units in and around my home area to keep busy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Phil Dodson said:


> I really don't know why I chose L/E or K-9. I guess it was a calling.
> 
> I volunteered for sentry dog school in 1978 as an Army MP. I then was selected for patrol dog school in 1980 as sentry dogs were now completely phased out. I next attended narc school, then the MWD supervisors course. Finally I attended Explosive detection dog school.
> 
> ...



Outstanding!!


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Phil, respect for your years of service and K9 experience.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Phil, respect for your years of service and K9 experience.


Indeed. I find it interesting how an initial curiosity/decision leads to an unfolding of events that develops into like something like Phil shares above.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind remarks.


----------



## Dan Thi (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow thanks for sharing Phil, that was interesting! It's crazy where you ended up from a volunteer gig! Good to see you're still keeping busy doing what you love, I know way to many older people who "retire" into nothing, no job, hobby, or extra curricular, which is so important! And as Meg states, huge Respect for your service! 

It's really amazing that we have such a vast variety of experience in so many different aspects on this forum!


----------

